# ground blind help



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

there is no better blind than a double bull. They dont blow in the wind, are extremely well made, and have a lifetime warranty!

Also If you set up different blinds you'd see why. My best advice is go to a Cableas or bass Pro and see the different blinds in person. One look at each will explain it all


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Double Bull*

Another vote for the DB. I have an American made one, T5 I think is the model with the black interior. My favorite time to use it is when the weather is really cold, rainy, windy..I can't take the cold and it really helps then. The fabric is quieter than anything else I have looked at. Just take your fingernail across it and others when comparing for noise. Sometimes that can make the difference when you are setting up near game or when moving around inside and unintentionally brush something against wall.
Turkeys walk right up to it and I can get away with so much then. In most instances for me, it has done better set up in advance and brushed in for deer in archery season. I rarely leave it out long though to protect the fabric from long term exposure to the sun and also trespassers.
I put netting over all the windows when setting up. It gives me option to open any window and take a shot. Muzzy's, Thunderheads, and Steelheads can go right through the netting for close shots. Good luck!


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ameristep has a 50.00 rebate till dec 31st
just bought a signature edition and after the rebate have 169.00 invested in it
and I love it so far...floor is a bit noisey when it is in though


----------

